# New oceanic 33 - low maintenance tank



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

This is my 1st attempt for a low light / maintenance tank

New oceanic 33 - pic was taken at 1.5 week old (some weeks back)

ECO complete 
x 1 Coralife 32W CF / 2 x 13W DIY CF 6500k 
Hagen DIY CO2 cannister and ladder


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice! I can see a ton of potential here and can't wait to see it in a month or two when things grow in.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great start! I like how you've used the wood and the contrast between the bright green foreground and dark green anubias. It will be neat to see how it fills in.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

The tank is starting to fill in.

Latest photos as below (tank is at 3.5 weeks old).

1st one is a close-up and 2nd is of the whole tank (in order to see the effect of the tall tank)


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Fills in fast! and quite nicely too.
What is the foreground plant?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice setup


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

the foreground plant is HM (they are the only fast grower in there) but then, it is easy to remove the top few layers once they get too much.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*What's HN?*

Wha's HN? Omg you live in SJ cool! I live right next 2 you


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

HM - H. micranthemoides

$eaba$$; sfbaaps meet is this sunday, will u be there ? I can bring some HM for you.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I love all kind of anubias in your tank, it's better if you tied them well by fishing line into the branch, they will root better and stronger...


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I like what you have there! There is a nice variety of textures, enough color to catch the eye without overpowering everything and I think the rasboras really complement the scape. There is a nice sense of depth and the driftwood makes good use of the height of the tank. Lovely, with a natural feel.

I find the clumps of moss in the Y joints of your driftwood to be a bit unnatural and to draw my eye away from the overall scape. I think if you thinned those down some and tied a light layer of moss down some of the driftwood stems that the end result would be more harmonious, especially when it all grows in.

Of course, your eyes might be very different than my eyes, so this is just a statement about what I see. Its what you see that counts.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for suggestion. I have yet to tie the anubias down and spread the moss thinly.

I am trying to see how the moss grows as it is. Please see the taiwan moss (bottom left of branches) and java moss (bottom right). They seem to be growing well. I am seeing if i like this effect. Else, i will thin them over the branches.

This is the latest pic as of 12/13/06 (tank at 6 weeks i think) no water change so far and nothing (fert etc.) added besides topping up water. Cherry shrimp still multiplying.

/[IMG]http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j20/andrewtanyp/Picture005.jpg


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

sweeet!! aren't low tech tanks great.. love them..


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, ranmasatome I do love the easiness to care (or no care needed) for this low tech set-up. 

My hands are already full with the other tank - a high tech tank (trimming, water change twice a week etc...).


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

The tank is pretty grown in (more than 10 weeks old now).

The moss were not tied down but hang over the branches.

How do you find this effect compared to tying the moss thinly / spreading over the branches ?

The moss at the top right is weeping moss that i only put in 2 weeks ago (no tying too)

Have NOT clean the tank, done any water change or ferts since day one. Low maintenance is nice......


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the price of "narrow leaf" java ferns ? Cuz im from Viet Nam and a Narrow leaf costs me 50$ for about 10 leaves


----------

